# Happy birthday Lucia



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Two years ago a tiny angel came into my life and fought so hard to survive. She became my warrior queen, my Iron Maiden, my beloved Lucia. 
At the age of 14 months, with a litter of beautiful kittens, my darling girl left this life to play at the rainbow bridge.
I miss you every day my darling. I treasure your precious daughter, Lolita but you will always have a special place in my heart. Happy birthday Lucia xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I hope you are having a wonderful 2nd Birthday Lucia .You were a very special little girl,your PF aunties and uncles all miss you so much xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Lucia  Our favourite little Iron Maiden. Lots of love to you Lynn xx


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Happy birthday Lucia xx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I miss you too... You will be a grandmother soon!

Hope you still peek down there from Rainbow Bridge to see how they all get on.

Love from us x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

cheekyscrip said:


> I miss you too... You will be a grandmother soon!
> 
> Hope you still peek down there from Rainbow Bridge to see how they all get on.
> 
> Love from us x


I still miss her so very much


----------



## hamsterlover123 (Mar 20, 2021)

She is in a good place now. She left you with her kittens trusting you with their care. Cherish them and do not worry she is in great hands


----------

